# Brightest rear light/s



## NigelA (20 Sep 2014)

Please would anyone recommend the brightest rear light which can be used in the UK.

I am new to the forum. It seems to be an excellent forum but, am somewhat amazed that there is no section on Safety.

Nigel


----------



## YahudaMoon (20 Sep 2014)

Hi

Id avoid bright rear lights for road use as they dazzle/blind other road users, your just asking for complaints from fellow car users/cyclist in my opinion

Even the cheapest rear lights on the market are bright enough for normal night time weather conditions


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2014)

Safety comes under so many different guises, whether it is lights or road position, potentially different routes. Lights generally come under accessories. There are usually some new ones each year and some favourites.

Mine normal set up (actually this will prompt me to get it ready as I noticed last week I may start to need it), is a Smart one at the back if I'm in the gloaming, two if it's actually going to be dark so that if it fades on route I've still got the other one. At the front my main one is a Hope light which is quite old now, and backed up with a second light. 

Front lights fall into Two categories, to be seen, and to see. Where and when you ride will also affect which sort of lights you should get.


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2014)

And brightest isn't always best. I followed someone who had an incredibly bright light, even from 100s of meters away, but the minute the road bent even slightly it completely disappeared, whereas some others have a better side view.


----------



## Erudin (20 Sep 2014)

I use the Smart Superflash, bright and eye-catching sequence for £6.

This one looks pretty bright:

http://four4th.co.uk/products/lights/scorpion/

Pic below of my Thorn Audax and Surly LHT with lights, reflectors and reflective tape.


----------



## IncoherentJeff (20 Sep 2014)

Some LED lights can only be seen from a very narrow angle.

I use a fibre flare as it can be seen from any angle.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fibre-flare/full-size-rear-light-ec034297

And also a Niterider Stinger Taillight, which seems to flash quite brightly.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/nite-rider-stinger-taillight/rp-prod54546
I've not had the waterproofing problems others have had & I've owned it 2 years and ridden in all weather. But it's something to bear in mind.

Cheaper retailers may be available, they were the first links that appeared on google.

I don't usually carry batteries with me so having two helps incase one dies.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Sep 2014)

Don't know about the brightest available and would agree that you can go too bright for a rear lamp.

These are pretty good and noticeable for not much money: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/LIPHBPDRL/phaart-bleep-dual-05-watt-led-rear-light










It's the lower of the two lamps in these pics.


----------



## inkd (20 Sep 2014)

Love my phaart bleep, so cheap but very good.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Sep 2014)

There are two points here to consider

"Legally" you need to have lights have to comply with the Road Vehicle Lighting Regulations. Once these are in place there is no legal requirement for your "backup lights" to meet these regulations

The Police are unlikely to take any action over lights, they are happy that yo have them

As to the lights, that is up to you.

My main lights are the Magic Shine rear lights and are much, much brighter than the law requires.... and they do make a difference, I have far fewer close passes usingthese than I do with the standard lights only.

All you need to do is have a sensible alignment to avoid dazzle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2014)

Erudin said:


> I use the Smart Superflash, bright and eye-catching sequence for £6.



+1

I have 2 on the Ribble; one 'constant', the other 'flashing'

Bright enough, without being too glaring 
(different saddle on it now; an original style 'Flite')


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2014)

Smart Lunar R1 rear light
http://www.charleysbikeaccessories....r-r1-rear?utm_source=googlepla&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## Ern1e (20 Sep 2014)

I also like to have a couple of smaller (frog) style lights for the front and rear of my helmet or if you don't use such a thing one of those headlamps with a red one facing backwards because as one "lady" driver pointed out she can see these over parked cars !! dont need to be exceptionaly bright as I did test this out with my cycling partner and well yes every little helps.


----------



## NigelA (20 Sep 2014)

Thanks everyone for you quick and comprehensive and very helpful responses.

Regarding the comment about the possibility of rear lights dazzling drivers, I am primarily a driver and have taught safe road techniques and strategies to many people over more than 30 years. There are some good cyclists out there but it is also very surprising just how many are unwittingly vulnerable to crashes. Some have diminutive rear lights (for some if they carry any at all) and on the open road (national speed limits et al) these are not sufficiently obvious until you are quite close to the cyclist and sometimes they are just a small bead of light. I am also amazed at how many cyclists even in daylight insist on wearing non conspicuous gear and even more amazed at those who insist on wearing black. Further there are many cyclists who make themselves very vulnerable because they seem to believe that they are not part of the normal road traffic. Yes, there many are cases of drivers needing to be more aware of cyclists and give them more space (5 feet when overtaking please) but that is also the case for cyclists doing all they can to make themselves as conspicuous as possible. If that infuriates some drivers I am afraid that is tough cheese, because safety is more important than irritation; many drivers will get equally irritated and impatient when they get behind a vehicle doing 30mph in a 30 zone. So I would have thought a section on Safety and various strategies to try to reduce cycling vulnerability on the road would be a particularly pertinent one a forum such as this. This may appear to some as though I am getting at cyclists, but others will realise that the suggestions are more in the vein(sic) of cyclists generally doing more to help themselves stay safe and unharmed on the roads.


----------



## moo (20 Sep 2014)

I'm running a Moon Shield (60 lumens on flash) and two MagicShine MJ-818s (85 lumens each on solid) from a single 2 cell battery. On a dark country lane it does seem like overkill when you look behind  As for legality, I had a police car following me last week on such a dark lane. It was simply waiting for a safe opportunity to pass and did so without fuss.


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2014)

Having a rear light that isn't too bright is a safety consideration, if I signal I still want the driver or cyclist behind to have some vision to see it. I've followed a cyclist with too bright a rear light before now, and you try to avoid looking that direction. I've even had that problem in the daylight with one particularly badly adjusted light.

If you want to see discussions of safety type some of those words into the search box, or type in Cyclecraft which will also bring up lots of different threads on safety. Cyclists are generally aware they are vulnerable road users, but what a car driver may think as the safest thing may not actually be true. Lots of cyclists do need further education, as do drivers, neither side is perfect.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Sep 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Id avoid bright rear lights for road use as they dazzle/blind other road users, your just asking for complaints from fellow car users/cyclist in my opinion


Ever seen those laser death rays they put on modern Audis?

More seriously, angling the light properly is usually the key, rather than specifiying a particular wattage. Worth spending a bit of time over.

In answer to the OP, I use a couple of Smart Superflashes, and a Blackburn Mars 4.0. Check them at the end of a ride (or during) to make sure the initial brightness after switch on isn't masking a dying battery. Hope the drivers are bothering to look that day.


----------



## PpPete (20 Sep 2014)

Any of the Smart 1/2 watt (like the Superflash) - or indeed any of the clones like the Planet-X ones are more than adequate.
Ride with two of them (like I do) and the poor chap riding with you who has a BS standard compliant lamp will be utterly invisible - or as happened not long ago, get pulled over by the busies for having inadequate lighting.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Sep 2014)

Two is very important. I was once riding home through the driving rain on busy city streets. When I got home I found water had got into my light, and I had no rear light. There was no way of noticing it; I felt lucky all the drivers had seen me. 2 lights on means there is almost no chance that will happen.


----------



## jazzkat (21 Sep 2014)

NigelA said:


> Thanks everyone for you quick and comprehensive and very helpful responses.
> 
> Regarding the comment about the possibility of rear lights dazzling drivers, I am primarily a driver and have taught safe road techniques and strategies to many people over more than 30 years. There are some good cyclists out there but it is also very surprising just how many are unwittingly vulnerable to crashes. Some have diminutive rear lights (for some if they carry any at all) and on the open road (national speed limits et al) these are not sufficiently obvious until you are quite close to the cyclist and sometimes they are just a small bead of light. I am also amazed at how many cyclists even in daylight insist on wearing non conspicuous gear and even more amazed at those who insist on wearing black. Further there are many cyclists who make themselves very vulnerable because they seem to believe that they are not part of the normal road traffic. Yes, there many are cases of drivers needing to be more aware of cyclists and give them more space (5 feet when overtaking please) but that is also the case for cyclists doing all they can to make themselves as conspicuous as possible. If that infuriates some drivers I am afraid that is tough cheese, because safety is more important than irritation; many drivers will get equally irritated and impatient when they get behind a vehicle doing 30mph in a 30 zone. So I would have thought a section on Safety and various strategies to try to reduce cycling vulnerability on the road would be a particularly pertinent one a forum such as this. This may appear to some as though I am getting at cyclists, but others will realise that the suggestions are more in the vein(sic) of cyclists generally doing more to help themselves stay safe and unharmed on the roads.


There are lots of threads that relate to safety and often cyclist behaviour is discussed (usually ad nauseam) within a lot of other topics.
While I don't disagree at all with the gist of your post I think we do need to be careful not to start blaming each other.
I don't see that riding around dressed in high viz makes me any less likely to be mowed down by a myopic motorist, or riding in black any more likely (unless it's at night with no lights). 
Roadcraft is the key point and riding so as to be prominent and predictable to motorists.
There's also the distinction between a cyclist and a person on a bike, but I'll save that one. 
Welcome to the forum, there's lots of great informative people here.


----------



## BSRU (21 Sep 2014)

The brightest is the DesignShine but it is difficult to get hold off due it being made by a guy in his garage in the US.
The brightest commercial rear bike light is the "Dinotte 400R", there is an even brighter version called the "Dinotte 400R Daytime" but it's far too bright for night time use.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Sep 2014)

NigelA said:


> Please would anyone recommend the brightest rear light which can be used in the UK.
> 
> I am new to the forum. It seems to be an excellent forum but, am somewhat amazed that there is no section on Safety.
> 
> Nigel



Disingenuous post.

The OP is not seeking recommendations for a light, but is seeking to promote his own safety agenda.

Nothing wrong with that, but he should be more open about it.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Sep 2014)

NigelA said:


> Thanks everyone for you quick and comprehensive and very helpful responses.
> 
> Regarding the comment about the possibility of rear lights dazzling drivers, I am primarily a driver and have taught safe road techniques and strategies to many people over more than 30 years. There are some good cyclists out there but it is also very surprising just how many are unwittingly vulnerable to crashes. Some have diminutive rear lights (for some if they carry any at all) and on the open road (national speed limits et al) these are not sufficiently obvious until you are quite close to the cyclist and sometimes they are just a small bead of light. I am also amazed at how many cyclists even in daylight insist on wearing non conspicuous gear and even more amazed at those who insist on wearing black. Further there are many cyclists who make themselves very vulnerable because they seem to believe that they are not part of the normal road traffic. Yes, there many are cases of drivers needing to be more aware of cyclists and give them more space (5 feet when overtaking please) but that is also the case for cyclists doing all they can to make themselves as conspicuous as possible. If that infuriates some drivers I am afraid that is tough cheese, because safety is more important than irritation; many drivers will get equally irritated and impatient when they get behind a vehicle doing 30mph in a 30 zone. So I would have thought a section on Safety and various strategies to try to reduce cycling vulnerability on the road would be a particularly pertinent one a forum such as this. This may appear to some as though I am getting at cyclists, but others will realise that the suggestions are more in the vein(sic) of cyclists generally doing more to help themselves stay safe and unharmed on the roads.




Without taking this of topic......

All of this is discussed (frequently) in the already appropriate sections - Commuting / Beginners / Technical Knowhow / Campaigning and Public Policy, and of course the Helmet Dungeon


For instance - the real issue being driver's failing to see rather than the conspicuity of the cyclists

Perhaps a quick search, and contribute to these treads?


----------



## GrasB (21 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> The brightest is the DesignShine but it is difficult to get hold off due it being made by a guy in his garage in the US.
> The brightest commercial rear bike light is the "Dinotte 400R", there is an even brighter version called the "Dinotte 400R Daytime" but it's far too bright for night time use.


The 400R is offensive yes, but it's not that bright at 300 lumen, it doesn't get close to the output of a typical car rear light (1200 lumen iirc). You realise this when you're far enough away to see a car's rear light as point sources & it's actually dimmer than a car's rear light.

The problem comes in the fact it's emitting about 30 lumen/cm2 where as my rear on my cars are closer to 12-15 lumen/cm2. The brightest HI rear I have is at 26 lumen/cm2. I've made a custom rear light pushing out 1250 lumen but with a much larger surface area so it's 11 lumen/cm2. I've had no objections to this light at all despite being over 4 times brighter than the 400R, a light that was causing people shouting at me on a weekly basis.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Sep 2014)

GrasB said:


> The 400R is offensive yes, but it's not that bright at 300 lumen, it doesn't get close to the output of a typical car rear light (1200 lumen iirc). You realise this when you're far enough away to see a car's rear light as point sources & it's actually dimmer than a car's rear light.
> 
> The problem comes in the fact it's emitting about 30 lumen/cm2 where as my rear on my cars are closer to 12-15 lumen/cm2. The brightest HI rear I have is at 26 lumen/cm2. I've made a custom rear light pushing out 1250 lumen but with a much larger surface area so it's 11 lumen/cm2. I've had no objections to this light at all despite being over 4 times brighter than the 400R, a light that was causing people shouting at me on a weekly basis.




I have used these in the past and it was only the fact that it was expensive to repair that I bought the magicshine. Ultra bright rear lights have been used for some 8 - 10 years

I have had compliments and even been stopped by the Police for details so the Constable could fit a set on their bike!

There is no logical or moral reason not to use them, just point down


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2014)

I use Cateye lights and at least 2, preferably 3.


----------



## GrasB (21 Sep 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> I have used these in the past and it was only the fact that it was expensive to repair that I bought the magicshine. Ultra bright rear lights have been used for some 8 - 10 years
> 
> I have had compliments and even been stopped by the Police for details so the Constable could fit a set on their bike!
> 
> There is no logical or moral reason not to use them, just point down


Which effectively neutralises the main reason for having a very high lumen light - being able to be seen at long distances when in mist etc.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Sep 2014)

GrasB said:


> Which effectively neutralises the main reason for having a very high lumen light - being able to be seen at long distances when in mist etc.




It doesn't

There is a happy medium


Mine don't cause issues but are clearly visible at a distance


----------



## BSRU (21 Sep 2014)

GrasB said:


> The 400R is offensive yes, but it's not that bright at 300 lumen, it doesn't get close to the output of a typical car rear light (1200 lumen iirc). You realise this when you're far enough away to see a car's rear light as point sources & it's actually dimmer than a car's rear light.
> 
> The problem comes in the fact it's emitting about 30 lumen/cm2 where as my rear on my cars are closer to 12-15 lumen/cm2. The brightest HI rear I have is at 26 lumen/cm2. I've made a custom rear light pushing out 1250 lumen but with a much larger surface area so it's 11 lumen/cm2. I've had no objections to this light at all despite being over 4 times brighter than the 400R, a light that was causing people shouting at me on a weekly basis.


I do not understand where your getting your figures from as the 400R is 240 lumens on the maximum setting.
I see plenty of modern new cars with way brighter rear lights then a 400R.
Any rear light, including dirt cheap ones, will be very bright if you're too close and look straight at them. Saw lots of people with cheap lights last winter that were blinding because the were incorrectly aligned.


----------



## GrasB (21 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> I do not understand where your getting your figures from as the 400R is 240 lumens on the maximum setting.





http://www.dinottelighting.com/LED_bike_lights/400r-taillight.htm said:


> *400R Taillight*
> *$279.00* -- _300 Lumen Taillight (2X our standard light!)_





> I see plenty of modern new cars with way brighter rear lights then a 400R.


Yeah I said, 300 lumen v's 1200. However a 400R is far more intense which causes ghosting. When aimed properly, e.g. the beam is parallel to the ground for maximum visibility in bad conditions when you really do need those 300 lumen, will cause ghosting in vision on its lowest setting about 25m down the road in clear conditions. If is aimed downwards to the point it doesn't leave ghosting you may as well have bought a rear light such as the smart R2 with 0.5w LEDs.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2014)

I use 2 x Smart half watts on the rear, one flashing, one solid. Very highly conspicuous at night in urban and unlit areas, cheap and durable. Perfect.


----------



## upandover (21 Sep 2014)

I picked up the Exposure flare recently for nighttime riding in bust wide country lanes, (lots of petrol tankers) and I love it. It's very bright, but quite diffused and even in the day it *feels* as if it gets me more noticed.


----------



## BSRU (22 Sep 2014)

GrasB said:


> Yeah I said, 300 lumen v's 1200. However a 400R is far more intense which causes ghosting. When aimed properly, e.g. the beam is parallel to the ground for maximum visibility in bad conditions when you really do need those 300 lumen, will cause ghosting in vision on its lowest setting about 25m down the road in clear conditions. If is aimed downwards to the point it doesn't leave ghosting you may as well have bought a rear light such as the smart R2 with 0.5w LEDs.


That's the daytime only light, not the standard version.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2014)

like @IncoherentJeff I favour fibre flares. Not necessarily for any particular safety reasons but because they look cool. I augment them wit a standard 1xAAA LED light, which is probably all you really need.


----------



## GrasB (22 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> That's the daytime only light, not the standard version.


No it's the *only* version that was available when I bought the 400R. To double the brightness of a 240 lumen light you'd need either 480 or 960 lumen. The figure you need depends on if you're talking about measured output or perceptual.


----------



## BSRU (22 Sep 2014)

GrasB said:


> No it's the *only* version that was available when I bought the 400R. To double the brightness of a 240 lumen light you'd need either 480 or 960 lumen. The figure you need depends on if you're talking about measured output or perceptual.


Strange, on Dinotte's own website it states the standard 400R is 240 lumens, it was when I bought one three years ago and it still is.


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Sep 2014)

I would have to agree with @Pale Rider here. I think the OP is trying to generate a bit of a debate regarding the safety aspect on this forum. I for one have to agree with him......Cycle Chat does need a safety section and I can't believe it hasn't been brought up before. Lots of different thoughts on safety I'm sure, but surely what with the amount of people taking up this great sport and riding on busy British roads, it should be the number one priority. 
As for the lights, i am very pleased with the ones the wife picked up from wilko for me. Front one is very bright but not too bright that it would put off on coming drivers. And what's better the back one runs from side to side like Knight Rider


----------



## GrasB (22 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> Strange, on Dinotte's own website it states the standard 400R is 240 lumens, it was when I bought one three years ago and it still is.


300 & 240 lumen are so close (90% perceptual light transmission equates to 'clear') it could be LED brightness v's lens corrected brightness.


----------



## summerdays (22 Sep 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> I would have to agree with @Pale Rider here. I think the OP is trying to generate a bit of a debate regarding the safety aspect on this forum. I for one have to agree with him......Cycle Chat does need a safety section and I can't believe it hasn't been brought up before. Lots of different thoughts on safety I'm sure, but surely what with the amount of people taking up this great sport and riding on busy British roads, it should be the number one priority.
> As for the lights, i am very pleased with the ones the wife picked up from wilko for me. Front one is very bright but not too bright that it would put off on coming drivers. And what's better the back one runs from side to side like Knight Rider


What would you put in the Safety forum? I think safety means a lot of different things to different people.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Sep 2014)

Not another sub-forum please! I'm sure I miss out on a ton of interesting stuff already.


----------



## Soltydog (22 Sep 2014)

I use many different rear lights, but the Cateye TL-LD1100 (or something similar) is my fav. You can have one row solid & one row flashing/random/etc. It has leds on side too.
I think the main thing with a rear light is to make sure it is visible from behind. ie not obscured by a mudguard, saddle bag or your clothing. The number I've seen fitted behind a mudguard is crazy


----------



## F1fan (30 Sep 2014)

I would say a Hope District Plus is good, Just bought one from CRC quite expensive for a rear light but god its bright, the strobe function is very good, a bright light on constant and then a few flashes every 3-4 seconds, no complaints yet as long as you have it at the right angle not to dazzle. As its make in UK it should conform to all the laws.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (3 Oct 2014)

I personally have one of these, and it has been great.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cateye-tl-ld1100-10-led-with-battery/rp-prod64508

My only "complaint" about it, is that it doesn't remember your settings from last time, and there isn't one on/off button for the rows, but I see this as a bonus so I can change the row setting.
Just a shame it doesn't remember the last mode used.

I use my rear twice daily, plus other rides and regardless of lighting conditions, the top row is always a stable light and the bottom set on random, so it catches drivers attention.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Oct 2014)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> I personally have one of these, and it has been great.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cateye-tl-ld1100-10-led-with-battery/rp-prod64508
> 
> My only "complaint" about it, is that it doesn't remember your settings from last time, and there isn't one on/off button for the rows, but I see this as a bonus so I can change the row setting.
> ...


Good rear light.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (21 Nov 2014)

HI folk, I thought I would share my results of finding the rear bike lamp that suits my needs.
I was looking for a rechargeable rear lamp suitable for my dark road commute. After_ too_ many hours research then hunting down the best price, I opted for the Moon Comet, from Wiggle at £19.99.
I fitted the Comet to my new fettled bracket see this, http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-have-you-fettled-today.87079/post-3381776.
Again having researched the optimum effect for visibility the lamp should have. The wee gadget lit the front lobby wall completely with perfect coverage.
I'm that impressed I've ordered the front lamp for my new back up light.


----------



## winjim (21 Nov 2014)

Twenty year old Vistalite 300 series for me. A modern classic!

http://cyclescribe.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/the-planet-bike-superflash-hey-who-put.html?m=1


----------



## Cycleops (21 Nov 2014)

NigelA said:


> I am new to the forum. It seems to be an excellent forum but, am somewhat amazed that there is no section on Safety.
> 
> Nigel


A section on safety? Then the gloves would really come off! I don't think Shaun would risk it, the blood would running out of the servers!


----------



## winjim (21 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> A section on safety? Then the gloves would really come off! I don't think Shaun would risk it, the blood would running out of the servers!


Well there is evidence that bare knuckle boxing is actually safer than gloved...


----------



## jeffo50 (7 Jan 2015)

This posting might be a bit late, but there's no harm in having more rear lights. 

I bought an "Owl eyes" looking rear red lights from Wil ko for about £7. They utilise cree technology and pulsate so bright and intense, that I had to look away. I was immediately sold.

It's well made, has a thin gasket seal and takes 2 x AAA batteries. 
The plastic isn't the cheapest quid store type, nor is it the high end type. 

I'm really pleased with it and thought to share my new light with you guys.


----------



## winjim (7 Jan 2015)

jeffo50 said:


> so bright and intense, that I had to look away


Sounds dangerous.


----------



## compo (7 Jan 2015)

jeffo50 said:


> I bought an "Owl eyes" looking rear red lights from Wil ko for about £7. They utilise cree technology and pulsate so bright and intense, that I had to look away. I was immediately sold.



Have you had it long enough to assess battery life yet?


----------



## jeffo50 (7 Jan 2015)

@compo 
I've only had it a few days, but will keep tabs on battery life.
Seeing that it takes two AAA batteries, I'm hoping that it'll last at least a month or thereabouts. We shall see.

Here is a photo of the light. 

I'm sure there is a branded light out there, that looks similar to this one.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jan 2015)

oh, it's a smart R2 copy. A, pretty good for £7.

But again, think carefully about blinding lights! I was in Richmond Park last night, and on my final downhill, some arse passed me with a blindingly bright rear light. I had to stop and wait until he was clear and the red dots disappeared from my eyes before I could finish the descent.

And while I am on the subject, if you are in a car-free, unlit environment, take your front lights off flashing mode. Please!!!


----------



## jeffo50 (7 Jan 2015)

@jefmcg 
Yes, I will bear that in mind. Should I then leave the front light on constant? Sorry, I'm a newbie. 

The switch has 3 settings, constant, dual side pulsing and left right left right pulsing.

If the light is too bright, you can always loosen the small screw and angle the bracket, downwards a tad.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jan 2015)

jeffo50 said:


> @jefmcg
> Should I then leave the front light on constant? Sorry, I'm a newbie.
> 
> If the light is too bright, you can always loosen the small screw and angle the bracket, downwards a tad.


It depends IMO what you want the light for; seeing or being seen; its best solid if you need to see on a dark lane for example but flashing appears to be the most notable for being seen.

Similar to your rear light try and angle it down a bit and/or to the kerb if you feel its too bright to oncoming vehicles, like other cyclists on a narrow cyclepath.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jan 2015)

I think @HLaB advice is cannon. I personally hate flashing front lights, so wouldn't use it at all. But definitely not in a dark environment where there's no chance of a car mistaken you.

(I realise I left my R2 on in Richmond Park. I've got a less bright one, I'll just use that in the park from now on)


----------



## DRHysted (8 Jan 2015)

I have various different rear lights on my bikes, at least two per bike. But I have just bought this for myself.
<iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/115902131" width="500" height="889" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe> <p><a href="
View: http://vimeo.com/115902131
">Veglo X4 (2)</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user36093707">Duane Hysted</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

<iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/115902036" width="500" height="889" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe> <p><a href="
View: http://vimeo.com/115902036
">Veglo X4</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user36093707">Duane Hysted</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## the_mikey (8 Jan 2015)

I only use flashing fronts in the daytime or when the front light is some rubbish tesco/smart/knog/cateye LED blinkie that offers an almost inconsequential amount of illumination that I choose not to waste battery life by running it on constant.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jan 2015)

inkd said:


> Love my phaart bleep, so cheap but very good.


Can i ask what mounts it comes with/where it can be fitted?


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2015)

I'm by no means an expert but it seems to me that there is far more to being seen than the brightness of the light. I used to ride a motorcycle into central London with part of my ride on fast country A roads in the days when motorcycles were starting to use their headlights all the time. I found that after a while of using my headlight I was back to having to avoid motorists who hadn't seen me. And yes, I had fitted a non standard high quality headlight.

Currently it seems to me that the use of headlights in towns by motorists hides the hazards in glare and hence the attempt is to try and fit brighter and brighter rear lights. I've certainly been driving at night behind a cyclist and spent some time trying to work out what that incredibly bright light in front of me is.

I've seen an attempt at a scientific study of vehicle and road lighting on the internet but I suspect very little has been done officially in any country to address the topic.

And safety is an aspect that needs to be addressed in many categories from clothing to adjusting settings on a bike, not in a separate section.


----------



## andrew_rc46 (14 Feb 2015)

BSRU said:


> The brightest is the DesignShine but it is difficult to get hold off due it being made by a guy in his garage in the US.
> The brightest commercial rear bike light is the "Dinotte 400R", there is an even brighter version called the "Dinotte 400R Daytime" but it's far too bright for night time use.


just look at the price though. it seams that you can put a price on safety.


----------



## S.Giles (14 Feb 2015)

I'm happy with one of these that has been modified to use an external Li-ion battery which I tuck up under the saddle. The Li-ion is about 4V so it now runs much brighter than the standard light did with 2 x AAA cells, and it's also now re-chargeable. It should do _well_ in excess of twenty hours between charges, although I've never let it go that long.


----------



## BSRU (15 Feb 2015)

andrew_rc46 said:


> just look at the price though. it seams that you can put a price on safety.


But they are top quality pieces of kit.


----------



## Sharky (24 Sep 2015)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi
> 
> Id avoid bright rear lights for road use as they dazzle/blind other road users, your just asking for complaints from fellow car users/cyclist in my opinion
> 
> Even the cheapest rear lights on the market are bright enough for normal night time weather conditions



Apologies if this is waking up an old post, but earlier this week, near Exmouth, I came up behind a trio of cyclists and the one at the rear had one of these ultra bright lights. The light was great for making me aware of his presence, although his pals were equally visible with standard rear lights. The ultra light was set to a slow pulse and every time it pulsed, it was so bright that it obscured the road ahead and his pals with the glare. It made me hang back much more than normal and several safe overtaking spots were missed. In due course, my eyesight adjusted to the glare and overtook safely.

But it has left me thinking. The light was great to be seen by, but made it much more difficult for me in the car to overtake safely and could have put his pals at risk, if I had been impatient and overtaken at the wrong spot ???

So I would agree that the ultra bright rear lights are best avoided.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Sep 2015)

Smart lights are always good.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2015)

If the lights are adjusted properly, then it's not an issue. I have 3 C&B Seen lights, two older 500 lumen ones and the newer city slicker. They are seriously powerful, but mine are pointed at the ground just behind the bike. The newer City Slicker can't be pointed straight back, and is at the angle of the seat tube for deliberate reasons.

They do light the road up bright red.


----------

